# New tires



## 1BADPrarrie (Oct 15, 2010)

My bike is a 02 prarrie 650 4x4. I have a set of ITP type C wheels to go on it 12" wheels. I'm looking for a good all around tire i like to trail ride alot, some mud not a whole lot, but i'm looking to plow a good bit of snow this year. I've been looking at a set of 27x10x12" for the front and 27x12x12" for the rear. I'm looking at a set of supergrip superlight XL deep tread tires. I was wondering if anyone else is running these and have any pros and cons. Anyone want to give me any suggestions are welcome and appreciated. Thanks.

http://mudthrowers.com/inc/sdetail/24453


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

XTR radials


----------



## 1BADPrarrie (Oct 15, 2010)

from what I understand these are basically the same tires as the XTRs other than the radial part.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I have xtrs on my rhino had them from day one on the rhino wouldn't run nothing else on a trail or hunting bike and they have seen a lot of road and still have 90 if not better tread and grate in sand and only been stuck twice with them on it been where I shouldn't have been and made it and they ride smooth


----------



## 1BADPrarrie (Oct 15, 2010)

Sounds like the Xtrs are pretty good tires.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i love mine


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I wouldn't run anything else on a trail or hunt bike smooth and can take a beating and still no patches plugs or anything you will love the xtrs


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

And my uncle has them on a 700 king and still have almost all tread and iv used it on the road a lot trail and he follows everyone just about


----------



## 1BADPrarrie (Oct 15, 2010)

i'll have to consider those. i'm ordering tires this week forsure. just trying to find out what i really want/need.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

i have 26" superlight XL's on the rear of my sra. they are deffinetly made of a slightly harder rubber than my previous mudlights, which should help with the wear. and they have a beefy rim protector which is nice. i've only been running them for a few weeks now, so its hard to make a good judgement on them. i do fast trails, rocks, some good mud holes, snow...basically everything bud water and sand. no complaints so far. better than mudlights for sure! i've got a buddy with the xtr's and he loves them too. but they are pricey


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

They a little more pricey but well worth


----------



## 1BADPrarrie (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks Island i'm glad someone finally had something to say about these tires. Sounds like they are pretty good aswell.


----------



## 1BADPrarrie (Oct 15, 2010)

any suggestions would be helpful thanks guys.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

They look just like my xtrs


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

SuperATV said:


> We offer our mud demons that are very simalar to the xtr's. They are an awesome tire I run them on my RZR and you cant beat them for the money! Check em out:
> 
> ATV ACCESSORIES - MUD DEMONS $79.95 A piece
> 
> ...


Are these radials or not? Do they still have a flat profile like the wide xtr's do?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I too loved my XTRs... except for the high speed wooble. If these Mud Demons are a radial and hold about the same profile as the XTR, for the price, I'd be tempted to give them a try If I was looking for a good all-around tire.


----------



## 1BADPrarrie (Oct 15, 2010)

SuperATV said:


> They are not radials, but yes they do have the flat profile they are pretty much identical to the xtr's awesome tires for the price.
> 
> Tyler
> [email protected]
> ...


Those are nice Tyler but looks like you only have them for 14" wheels. I'm running 12"s


----------



## boomer (Sep 12, 2009)

I have an 09 Mud Pro that came with the Outlaw MST's. They have over 600 miles and still look new. I ride a lot around the farm, trails, mud and water. They struggle against the regular Laws when playing in the mud, but I have no complaints out of them.


----------



## 1BADPrarrie (Oct 15, 2010)

Would any one suggest swamplites instead of these?


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I run MST's as well they have not let me down yet....


----------



## 1BADPrarrie (Oct 15, 2010)

Well I got my tires. I ended up getting them from Mudthrowers.com. I received them less than 24hrs after ordering which was awesome. I went with the supergrip superlight XL deep tread tires 27x10x12"s and 27x12x12"s and I have to say i'm very very impressed. It snowed pretty good here the day after i got them mounted so I was able to test them out pretty quick and they pull very good and clean out very well. I have to say I am more than happy with them. I would suggest these tires and Mudthrowers.com to anyone looking for a good set of tires. thanks for everyones help btw. I'll throw up some pics when I get a chance.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Glad you're pleased with their service! And the product!


----------

